# Inter - Barcellona. 4 ottobre ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2022)

Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.

La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.

*Le probabili formazioni. Kessie in panchina*
*
Inter (3-5-2): 24 Onana; 37 Skriniar, 6 De Vrij, 95 Bastoni; 36 Darmian, 23 Barella, 22 Mkhitaryan, 20 Calhanoglu, 8 Gosens; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 11 Correa (1 Handanovic, 2 Dumfries, 9 Dzeko, 12 Bellanova, 14 Asllani, 15 Acerbi, 32 Dimarco, 33 D'Ambrosio 36 Darmian, 45 Carboni). All.: S.Inzaghi.

Barcellona (3-4-3): 1 Ter Stegen; 24 Eric, 15 Christensen, 17 Marcos Alonso; 20 S. Roberto, 5 Busquets, 8 Pedri, 18 Jordi Alba; 7 Dembele, 9 Lewandowski, 22 Raphinha (26 Inaki Pena, 36 Arnau Tenas, 3 Piquè, 10 Ansu Fati, 11 Ferran Torres, 19 Kessie **28 Balde, 29 Casado, 30 Gavi, 32 Pablo Torre). All.: Xavi.*


----------



## Gamma (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.


Forza Barcellona. Forza Lewandowski.

Non simpatizzo per questi blaugrana (con tutto lo schifo che c'è dietro e le operazioni strane), ma preferirei anche l'FC Hitler all'Inter.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli *ingiocabili* tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona *dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere*) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.


Presentazione abbastanza asettica della partita, direi. Chissà i loro tifosi che vengono qui a leggere...


----------



## kekkopot (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.


Odio il Barca, ma spero che li conteremo con il pallottoliere. Vorrebbe dire fuori Inzaghi ma sarebbe comunque uno spasso vedere i loro fegati in frantumi.

Che poi OT ma dove li trovano i soldi per mettere a busta paga un altro allenatore? (considerando che già si parla di Inzaghi al limite) /OT


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.



Occasione unica per un asteroide. Diventerebbe il corpo celeste più venerato della storia.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Occasione unica per un asteroide. Diventerebbe il corpo celeste più venerato della storia.


Lasciamolo su Inter-Juventus, così velocizzeremo anche la demolizione di S.Siro.


----------



## diavolo (2 Ottobre 2022)

Spero che perdano di misura,non vorrei che il cinese esoneri Limone...


----------



## chicagousait (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.


Gol vittoria di Kessie. Aria di derby anche per lui


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2022)

0-1 al 90' con dominio Inter per 89'


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.


Forza Lewa!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vincono le m.... 6-0.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Ottobre 2022)

perderanno per colpa di un blackout, per la parata del portiere o per alcuni loro errori. Ovviamente domineranno 70 minuti.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

2 fisso


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 0-1 asteroide al 90' con dominio Inter per 89'



Fixed.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

partita che mi lascia indifferente


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbe',ormai sanno di essere fuori,non credo giocheranno alla morte,anzi,per me lasciano fuori pure qualche titolare.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

*Le probabili formazioni. Kessie in panchina*
*
Inter (3-5-2): 24 Onana; 37 Skriniar, 6 De Vrij, 95 Bastoni; 36 Darmian, 23 Barella, 22 Mkhitaryan, 20 Calhanoglu, 8 Gosens; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 11 Correa (1 Handanovic, 2 Dumfries, 9 Dzeko, 12 Bellanova, 14 Asllani, 15 Acerbi, 32 Dimarco, 33 D'Ambrosio 36 Darmian, 45 Carboni). All.: S.Inzaghi.

Barcellona (3-4-3): 1 Ter Stegen; 24 Eric, 15 Christensen, 17 Marcos Alonso; 20 S. Roberto, 5 Busquets, 8 Pedri, 18 Jordi Alba; 7 Dembele, 9 Lewandowski, 22 Raphinha (26 Inaki Pena, 36 Arnau Tenas, 3 Piquè, 10 Ansu Fati, 11 Ferran Torres, 19 Kessie **28 Balde, 29 Casado, 30 Gavi, 32 Pablo Torre). All.: Xavi.*


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Kessie in panchina*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): 24 Onana; 37 Skriniar, 6 De Vrij, 95 Bastoni; 36 Darmian, 23 Barella, 22 Mkhitaryan, 20 Calhanoglu, 8 Gosens; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 11 Correa (1 Handanovic, 2 Dumfries, 9 Dzeko, 12 Bellanova, 14 Asllani, 15 Acerbi, 32 Dimarco, 33 D'Ambrosio 36 Darmian, 45 Carboni). All.: S.Inzaghi.
> 
> Barcellona (3-4-3): 1 Ter Stegen; 24 Eric, 15 Christensen, 17 Marcos Alonso; 20 S. Roberto, 5 Busquets, 8 Pedri, 18 Jordi Alba; 7 Dembele, 9 Lewandowski, 22 Raphinha (26 Inaki Pena, 36 Arnau Tenas, 3 Piquè, 10 Ansu Fati, 11 Ferran Torres, 19 Kessie **28 Balde, 29 Casado, 30 Gavi, 32 Pablo Torre). All.: Xavi.*


Spero in una bella papera di Onana.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

La peggior squadra da incontrare quando vuoi cercare di riprenderti, non ti fanno giocare, un po' come il Bayern.
Speriamo in belle paperone da parte del nuovo fenomeno mondiale della porta, così si bruciano quest'altra falsa speranza al pari di Asslani che è stata una loro strana operazione simile alla nostra di Isma ben 3 anni fa e lo devi saper inserire, con calma.
Senza Perisic sono il nulla, non hanno gli esterni capaci di portare la palla e non avendo gioco hanno bisogno del Lubamba da servire spalle alla porta per cercare di fare qualcosa, ma anche difensivamente sono roba strana, sembrano avere perso l'assetto di un tempo e quelle palle che un tempo miracolosamente non entravano adesso entrano anche nella loro porta (ma c'è da dire che il culo di fare sempre gol per primi lo hanno mantenuto ma se poi perdi non vale nulla e affondi).


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

anche ieri notte su italia 1 c'era un tizio che diceva che la rosa dell'inter non è paragonabile a quella del milan... 
cioè quasi come fosse un dogma.
figuriamoci.
stasera lo dimostreranno, ho già preparato la birra.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche ieri notte su italia 1 c'era un tizio che diceva che la rosa dell'inter non è paragonabile a quella del milan...
> cioè quasi come fosse un dogma.
> figuriamoci.
> stasera lo dimostreranno, ho già preparato la birra.



L' Inter non è stata, non è e non sarà mai paragonabile in nulla al Milan.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.
> 
> ...


Fuori Dumfries per Darmian? Ma vuole farsi esonerare a tutti i costi Mr.Spiaze?


----------



## Stex (4 Ottobre 2022)

sembra che le colper degli sfinteristi sia solo di handanovic. poi prendono un portiere a caso, che faceva pena anche al ajax, e pensano che basti lui x risolvere i problemi.
la soluzione è scomparire in 3 categoria.


----------



## Rudi84 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> sembra che le colper degli sfinteristi sia solo di handanovic. poi prendono un portiere a caso, che faceva pena anche al ajax, e pensano che basti lui x risolvere i problemi.
> la soluzione è scomparire in 3 categoria.


Ma loro sono sempre stati così. Una volta è colpa di gresko una volta è colpa di radu e una volta è colpa di gagliardini. I ridicoli perdenti sono così. Per stasera poi spero in una mazzata da 3 o 4 gol subiti


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere il turco regalare la solita palla a centrocampo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona mi sta sulle palle, ma le melme sono l'unica squadra che odio veramente. 

Spero in qualcosa come 6 a 0 per i blaugrana


----------



## davidelynch (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Kessie in panchina*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): 24 Onana; 37 Skriniar, 6 De Vrij, 95 Bastoni; 36 Darmian, 23 Barella, 22 Mkhitaryan, 20 Calhanoglu, 8 Gosens; 10 Lautaro Martinez, 11 Correa (1 Handanovic, 2 Dumfries, 9 Dzeko, 12 Bellanova, 14 Asllani, 15 Acerbi, 32 Dimarco, 33 D'Ambrosio 36 Darmian, 45 Carboni). All.: S.Inzaghi.
> 
> Barcellona (3-4-3): 1 Ter Stegen; 24 Eric, 15 Christensen, 17 Marcos Alonso; 20 S. Roberto, 5 Busquets, 8 Pedri, 18 Jordi Alba; 7 Dembele, 9 Lewandowski, 22 Raphinha (26 Inaki Pena, 36 Arnau Tenas, 3 Piquè, 10 Ansu Fati, 11 Ferran Torres, 19 Kessie **28 Balde, 29 Casado, 30 Gavi, 32 Pablo Torre). All.: Xavi.*


Tieni duro Simone, voglio ridere almeno fino a maggio, non mollare.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

A giocatori invertiti ora potremmo benissimo parlare di un altro risultato. 
È stato solo un blackout. 


Ah, si deve ancora giocare?
Vabbè, è uguale. 

Forza ingiocabili. 
Tanto quando vi battiamo mica perché siamo più forti ma perché parte il 'gaso'.
Siete fantastici. 
La peggiore tifoseria d'italia. 
Anala .


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Tieni duro Simone, voglio ridere almeno fino a maggio, non mollare.


Leggo in giro che Ranieri avrebbe detto a Marmotta di poter subentrare a Limone solamente se lo chiamano dopo la partita col Sassuolo altrimenti va a Genova, insomma c'è parecchio materiale per preparare i pop corn da stasera a domenica.
Leggevo anche di Stankovic, che è un po' come andare a prendere uno Stramaccioni o un Montella, anzi, forse pure peggio.
Ci sarebbe stato Pirlo ma ora allena, c'è D'Aversa, onestamente c'è veramente poca roba in giro, anche prendere uno straniero sarebbe un salto nel vuoto.
Ma poi la cosa veramente esilarante è l'ingaggio di Limone, prende 5,3 l'anno, fresco di prolungamento con ritocchino, con contratto fino al 2024, altri 2 anni che dovrebbero pagargli mentre dovranno pagare poco qualche altro mezzo fiasco come Ranieri o chi per lui (immagino cifre non superiori ai 2 mln, forse nemmeno 1,5 visto come sono messi) che vorrebbe dire pagare, di soli allenatori, 2 pippe quanto un Conte.
Fa ridere ma la Roma ha fatto quello che avrebbero dovuto pensare loro, riprendere Mou, prendere Dybala e in qualche maniera costruire, invece così si sono messi nelle mani di Calha che ha tolto il posto a Dybala, Mkhi, bollito e un allenatore che non è un top come credevano, nemmeno costruibile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro che Ranieri avrebbe detto a Marmotta di poter subentrare a Limone solamente se lo chiamano dopo la partita col Sassuolo altrimenti va a Genova, insomma c'è parecchio materiale per preparare i pop corn da stasera a domenica.
> Leggevo anche di Stankovic, che è un po' come andare a prendere uno Stramaccioni o un Montella, anzi, forse pure peggio.
> Ci sarebbe stato Pirlo ma ora allena, c'è D'Aversa, onestamente c'è veramente poca roba in giro, anche prendere uno straniero sarebbe un salto nel vuoto.
> Ma poi la cosa veramente esilarante è l'ingaggio di Limone, prende 5,3 l'anno, fresco di prolungamento con ritocchino, con contratto fino al 2024, altri 2 anni che dovrebbero pagargli mentre dovranno pagare poco qualche altro mezzo fiasco come Ranieri o chi per lui (immagino cifre non superiori ai 2 mln, forse nemmeno 1,5 visto come sono messi) che vorrebbe dire pagare, di soli allenatori, 2 pippe quanto un Conte.
> Fa ridere ma la Roma ha fatto quello che avrebbero dovuto pensare loro, riprendere Mou, prendere Dybala e in qualche maniera costruire, invece così si sono messi nelle mani di Calha che ha tolto il posto a Dybala, Mkhi, bollito e un allenatore che non è un top come credevano, nemmeno costruibile.


Ranieri è un buon allenatore,non lo vorrei all'inter


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ranieri è un buon allenatore,non lo vorrei all'inter


Uno molto concreto, meglio prendere uno giochista con la fissa della costruzione dal basso.

Ranieri è uno che porta punti non chiacchiere. Meglio evitarlo.


----------



## sunburn (4 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona mi sta sulle palle, ma le melme sono l'unica squadra che odio veramente.
> 
> Spero in qualcosa come 6 a 0 per i blaugrana


No. Sono fondamentali due cose: 1)che resti Inzaghi, 2)che l’Inter resti in corsa per la qualificazione fino all’ultima giornata.

Direi che la cosa migliore sarebbe un pareggio 2 a 2 con doppietta di Dzeko nel recupero e DVD in edicola.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.
> 
> ...



Confido in qualche passaggio orizzontale del turco cornuto come assist per i mafiosi.

Intanto la moglie è già in orizzontale mentre stiamo scrivendo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

Una bella sconfitta per l'Inda e un altro bel prolungamento di contratto per il  in panchina


----------



## First93 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Forza asteroide


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma il Barcellona quest anno è davvero cosi forte? Fino all'anno scorso erano imbarazzanti


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli ingiocabili tornano in campo in Champions contro il Barcellona dopo un piccolo stop (che può succedere) contro la Roma. Contro i catalani l'Inter è chiamata a vincere per continuare a sperare nel passaggio del turno visto anche il gruppo complicato con anche Bayern.
> 
> La partita in chiaro su Canale 5 streaming Mediaset Infinity e Sportmediaset.
> 
> ...


Mi raccomando eh? Questa sera voglio godere.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro che Ranieri avrebbe detto a Marmotta di poter subentrare a Limone solamente se lo chiamano dopo la partita col Sassuolo altrimenti va a Genova, insomma c'è parecchio materiale per preparare i pop corn da stasera a domenica.
> Leggevo anche di Stankovic, che è un po' come andare a prendere uno Stramaccioni o un Montella, anzi, forse pure peggio.
> Ci sarebbe stato Pirlo ma ora allena, c'è D'Aversa, onestamente c'è veramente poca roba in giro, anche prendere uno straniero sarebbe un salto nel vuoto.
> Ma poi la cosa veramente esilarante è l'ingaggio di Limone, prende 5,3 l'anno, fresco di prolungamento con ritocchino, con contratto fino al 2024, altri 2 anni che dovrebbero pagargli mentre dovranno pagare poco qualche altro mezzo fiasco come Ranieri o chi per lui (immagino cifre non superiori ai 2 mln, forse nemmeno 1,5 visto come sono messi) che vorrebbe dire pagare, di soli allenatori, 2 pippe quanto un Conte.
> Fa ridere ma la Roma ha fatto quello che avrebbero dovuto pensare loro, riprendere Mou, prendere Dybala e in qualche maniera costruire, invece così si sono messi nelle mani di Calha che ha tolto il posto a Dybala, Mkhi, bollito e un allenatore che non è un top come credevano, nemmeno costruibile.


Incrocio le dita per quella melma di stankovic, giocatore che ho sempre odiato dal profondo del cuore, vederlo umiliato insieme alla sua ridicola squadra non avrebbe prezzo.


----------



## TheKombo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma il Barcellona quest anno è davvero cosi forte? Fino all'anno scorso erano imbarazzanti


Visti solo contro il Bayern e hanno fatto una gran bella partita.
Ma il Rijkaard ivoriano anche oggi in panchina ?! Strano


----------



## davidelynch (4 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Confido in qualche passaggio orizzontale del turco cornuto come assist per i mafiosi.
> 
> Intanto la moglie è già in orizzontale mentre stiamo scrivendo.


Mi sembra il minimo visto che Frank torna a milano per questa sera.....


----------



## RickyKaka22 (4 Ottobre 2022)

LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Calhanoglu, Mkhitaryan, Dimarco; Correa, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi.

*Barcellona (4-3-3)*: Ter Stegen; Sergi Roberto, Christensen, Eric Garcia, Marcos Alonso; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Dembelé, Lewandowski, Raphinha. Allenatore: Xavi.


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI​*Inter (3-5-2)*: Onana; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Calhanoglu, Mkhitaryan, Dimarco; Correa, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi.
> 
> *Barcellona (4-3-3)*: Ter Stegen; Sergi Roberto, Christensen, Eric Garcia, Marcos Alonso; Gavi, Busquets, Pedri; Dembelé, Lewandowski, Raphinha. Allenatore: Xavi.


che schifo di squadra che hanno. solo laturao giocherebbe da noi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Ottobre 2022)

Scaldo i popcorn  
Quello che attendo di più è l'intervista postpartita del piangina. Vorrei che perdessero male, ma che lui provasse comunque a salvare la prestazione. 
Quanto sarebbe esilarante? 

0-4 ma "eh ma siamo stati sfortunati, se non fosse stato per quella parata di Ter Stegen al 1' staremmo parlando di altro" semicit.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Scaldo i popcorn
> Quello che attendo di più è l'intervista postpartita del piangina. Vorrei che perdessero male, ma che lui provasse comunque a salvare la prestazione.
> Quanto sarebbe esilarante?
> 
> 0-4 ma "eh ma siamo stati sfortunati, se non fosse stato per quella parata di Ter Stegen al 1' staremmo parlando di altro" semicit.


io invece sogno che perdono al 90' giocando bene....li si che farebbe godere a bestia l'intervista di Limone


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Già 5' e 11'' di calcio champagne Inter


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

il telecronista ha detto che Xavi non ha mai vinto a S. Siro da giocatore
è una gaffe o è vero ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona dietro è ridicolo...ma l'avete visto il contropiede che ha subito prima?


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

bcn non irresistibile le melme possono sfangarla


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Finira a “spiaze”? 
vediamo


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona dietro è ridicolo...ma l'avete visto il contropiede che ha subito prima?


l'inter pure fa vomito in difesa questa stagione, ma il barcellona ha lewandoski, l'inter ha correa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Speriamo che il Barcellona ne metta dentro uno,se no questi prendono coraggio


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il Barcellona ne metta dentro uno,se no questi prendono coraggio


piu che altro non possono fare 90 minuti cosi. se non segnano entro i 60 minuti puo succedere di tutto.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Skrignarrr che bel lancio da 70 melliuna questo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

L'inter sta facendo il catenaccio,spero che non funzioni


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Non riescono a superare il centrocampo ahahhahaa


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il Barcellona ne metta dentro uno,se no questi prendono coraggio


non possono prenderlo il coraggio nel primo tempo, con Dzeko fuori non hanno modo di imporsi in attacco, possono solo contropiedare.


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non riescono a superare il centrocampo ahahhahaa


non hanno brozovic per gestire la palla e non hanno Dzeko per i lanci lunghi, possono solo cercare di andare via palla a terra in contrattacco.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Barella comunque quando gioca contro Barca o Spagna sempre nullissimo, corre a vuoto per 96 minuti ogni volta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

RIDICOLI!!!! era fuorigioco


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Fuorigioco netto dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Se non lo danno godo a spruzzo


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Rigore direi (se non c'è fuorigioco prima)


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

è rigore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAhahahahahaha


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

BAMBOCCI a mediaaset!!!!!!!! bambocci
fuorigioco


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ahahahahahahahahahahaah li ha trollati


----------



## marktom87 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dembele sbaglio ma è più veloce di leao


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trevisani che con le immagini davanti urlava "Non è fuorigioco." ahahahaha


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

GODO inzaghi piangerà per anni per sto fuorigioco


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

I telecronisti penosi davvero,inter channel proprio.
Noo[cit.]


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2022)

Svengo


----------



## sacchino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè dai il Barcellona è peggio della Juve


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2022)

ahahah era rigore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma era fuorigioco? 

Barca che però sta cazzeggiando. Dai sveglia


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2022)

vabbè ma questa è da ufficio inchieste


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Trevisani che con le immagini davanti urlava "Non è fuorigioco." ahahahaha


Se lo va a vedere ha tirato le linee e non è fuorigioco [cit.]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trevisani è da anni che fa l'ultras sfinterico.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

il barca è piu ladra dell'inter, ed è tutto dire.


----------



## bobbylukr (4 Ottobre 2022)

Godo ma il Barcellona deve scomparire per sempre dal calcio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma la telecronaca è di interchannel o Mediaset?


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2022)

Goduto a sufficienza. Ora torno spettatore: ma che hanno combinato?  

Se fosse capitato a noi ero già su trovaprezzi a cercare un nuovo 65"


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I telecronisti penosi davvero,inter channel proprio.
> Noo[cit.]


Ma davvero, una roba penosa e vergognosa. Per questo motivo, la mia gioia è doppia: devono affondare tutti, dal primo all’ultimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

mi dicono che candreva teneva in gioco tutti, quindi era rigore


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

ho fermato l'immagine sulla griglia, la linea rossa è sul ginocchio di Lautaro, che è più avanti della spalla del difensore (linea blu).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mediaset, arrenditi.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Una testa piena oltre e si era visto subito.
Basta lagnare bamboccio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahahahahahaha fuorigioco anche questo


----------



## TheKombo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Trevisani è da anni che fa l'ultras sfinterico.



"L'ha ripresa Vecinooooo" "La garra charruaaaaa"


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Correa è regolare giusto Trevisani?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Limone con il ditone "no no"


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma il Farça non ha voglia di giocare stasera? Lewandowski penso non abbia toccato un pallone.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

vabbè il telecronista non conosce le regole...con il VAR il guardalinee, a meno che non sia nettissimo, fa continuare ma non significa urlare "è tutto buono"


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2022)

Inzaghi che fa no su un fuorigioco di un metro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque sto Barcellona è una cosa vomitevole...dietro è scandaloso. Difendono meglio le squadre di serie C


----------



## Giofa (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ho fermato l'immagine sulla griglia, la linea rossa è sul ginocchio di Lautaro, che è più avanti della spalla del difensore (linea blu).


Ma perché l'hanno richiamato allora?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

20 metri di fuorigioco e Trevisani fa finta di non vederlo.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Certo che Dembele a destra da noi ci starebbe da dio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Per ora arbitraggio impeccabile.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma il Farça non ha voglia di giocare stasera? Lewandowski penso non abbia toccato un pallone.


meglio, come contro il Real perderanno e diranno di non meritarlo.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Certo che Dembele a destra da noi ci starebbe da dio.


non ha ancora fatto un cross decente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se lo va a vedere ha tirato le linee e non è fuorigioco [cit.]


Il telecronista ha tirato qualcos'altro mi sa... Sotto effetto di allucinogeni.


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma perché l'hanno richiamato allora?


Secondo me non hanno guardato accuratamente e l'hanno chiamato prima di aver controllato i dettagli, infatti l'arbitro è andato quasi subito allo schermo.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dembele mi fa impazzire.. immaginatevi avere lui a destra e Leao a sinistra..


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma perché l'hanno richiamato allora?


Perché non aveva visto il rigore.


----------



## bobbylukr (4 Ottobre 2022)

Sono sicuro che a parti invertite al Barcellona dava il rigore, ladri spagnoli: vedi Barcellona con noi gol di sheva, atletico Madrid l'anno scorso e il Real da 60 anni a questa parte...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

dembele è leao allo specchio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Inzaghi che fa no su un fuorigioco di un metro



Sicuramente correva al fianco del guardalinee, ecco perchè era così sicuro  
Ma quanto abbiamo goduto al rigore negato?


----------



## marktom87 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona pensa che è forte


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Niente di che sto Barca


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pedri forte forte, mi viene in mente quando l'abbiamo sognato per mezz'ora lo scorso giugno
Rotto Correa GODOOOO


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dembele mi fa impazzire.. immaginatevi avere lui a destra e Leao a sinistra..



Alla fine basterebbe avere uno che punti l'uomo creando superiorità numerica.
Uno qualunque con queste skills, non per forza Dembelè.

Invece abbiamo scelto di acquistare uno che fino all'altro ieri si caricava le lavatrici sulle spalle (e che ancora oggi si è dimenticato di scaricarle, infatti le porta ancora sulla schiena a mò di zainetto di scuola).
Uno definito la miglior ala destra della seria A......secondo alcuni.......


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meglio, come contro il Real perderanno e diranno di non meritarlo.


Il Barcellona se continua a fare 857 passaggi senza tirare non credo vinca..


----------



## UDG (4 Ottobre 2022)

Se vuole l'inter la vince senza problemi


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non ha ancora fatto un cross decente


Salta sistematicamente il proprio avversario.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona se continua a fare 857 passaggi senza tirare non credo vinca..


Devono bucarli dal lato di Di Marco quando sarà più stanco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

finchè giocano con quel cesso di busquets van poco lontano.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Salta sistematicamente il proprio avversario.


ha gamba, ma non mi sembra un mostro tecnicamente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dembelé è troppo "foca" dovrebbe essere più cattivo


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

dembelè pare il primo leao, salta l'uomo ma non sa cosa farsene della palla dopo. Nel contropiede sul rigore-fuorigioco ha servito una palla oscena a Rafinha, pur avendo tutto lo spazio per dargli una palla da calciare di prima.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dembelé è troppo "foca" dovrebbe essere più cattivo


----------



## King of the North (4 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non ha ancora fatto un cross decente


Osservavo la partita di Dembele ed è chiaro che grazie alla sua velocità ha un certo tipo di potenziale ma è davvero scarso. Cioè….questo è stato pagato 100mln e si veramente non so se oggi lo cambierei con Saelemakers. Il tifoso tende sempre a guardare con ammirazione i giocatori degli altri ma la verità è che Leao, ad esempio, vale 5 Dembele. 
Gli fanno sempre palla perché con la sua velocità può saltare facilmente l’uomo ma sbaglia sempre tutto. Crossa male, dribbla male, tira male.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dembele non ce la fa, è proprio stupido


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ha segnato l'uomo di mé.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ahahahahahaha il cesso turco


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Che portiere che pippa


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Gol della Turca...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Finita, ingiocabili


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ahaha, gol del cornuto. 

Farça ridicolo. Sono venuti in gita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ma dov'era il portiere ahahaha tutto a sx??


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

vantaggio meritato secondo me.


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona è robetta.


----------



## 1X2 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mannaggia alla balistica.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2022)

Sto seguendo la cronaca sky

Gridando a gran voce " San Siro goditelo" 

Ma veramente?!?!


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Partita finita e crisi finita. Ora le vincono tutte in campionato.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

È già pronto il titolo di domani a caratteri cubitali della cazzetta. ONANISMO.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona ha dormito nel primo tempo. Il gol gli darà una bella svegliata, almeno lo spero.


----------



## Goro (4 Ottobre 2022)

Buonissima Inter. Chalanoglu solo con noi tirava mozzarelle…


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Buonissima Inter. Chalanoglu solo con noi tirava mozzarelle…



Il gol è una mozzarella dai. 

Io non li capisco certi commenti. 

Linter perde stasera eh. Anche contro questo barca mediocre.


----------



## Baba (4 Ottobre 2022)

Calhanoglu bel gol, bravo, con salsa o con senza salsa?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Buonissima Inter. Chalanoglu solo con noi tirava mozzarelle…


Perché ora invece ha tirato un missile all'incrocio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kessie non gioca manco per sbaglio quindi


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> È già pronto il titolo di domani a caratteri cubitali della cazzetta. CHALANISMO.


corretto.


----------



## King of the North (4 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ahaha, gol del cornuto.
> 
> Farça ridicolo. Sono venuti in gita.


Io penso che comunque il Barcellona la porterà a casa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Bene, si gode il doppio con la remuntada.


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Incredibile, l'Inter vince e pure tenendo bene il campo.
Non che consideri l'immerd degli scappati di casa totali, ma più che altro mi sembrava che il Barcellona fosse tornato ad alti livelli.

Per dire, il Bayern ha dimostrato di essere una o due categorie sopra l'Inter. Qui invece se la giocano alla pari.


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Buonissima Inter. Chalanoglu solo con noi tirava mozzarelle…


Beh contro l'arsenal fece un gran gol. Il problema è il resto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ha mandato un bacio alla moglie a casa dopo il gol, ma lei non poteva vederlo dalla sua inclinazione


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

La speranza è anzu fati, la loro bestia nera.


----------



## Goro (4 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perché ora invece ha tirato un missile all'incrocio



Qui non alzava il pallone nemmeno quando batteva i calci d’angolo e quando tirava tiri come sul gol finivano sempre centrali. Per non dimenticare le punizioni dove da noi non prendeva mai la porta. Assurdo.


----------



## Route66 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Molto bene ora possiamo gustarci i tre goal del Barca


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ha gamba, ma non mi sembra un mostro tecnicamente.


Si tecnicamente sembra un Po una capretta hai ragione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona comunque soporifero, passano gli anni ma è sempre la solita randellata nei genitali


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

quelli dell'inter alla loro età non possono permettersi di fare una partita così tirata.
domani avranno i dolorini dappertutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Barcellona poca roba, avevano fatto molto meglio contro il Bayern


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma qualcuno ci ha capito nulla della gestione dei portieri di Inzaghi?
Perchè sto Onana gioca solo in Champions? Bah


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Barcellona poca roba, avevano fatto molto meglio contro il Bayern


Beh ma l'Inter è più forte del Bayern


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque zero tiri in porta ad ora


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque zero tiri in porta ad ora


Ancor 10 minuti e Lewa scortica Dembelé.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il grande Farsa 

Ah no ma la serie A fa ridere, invece all'estero ci stanno i grandi campionati


----------



## babsodiolinter (4 Ottobre 2022)

Spiaze per voi ma inzaghi porta utili e trofei..


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

cambiate quel cesso di busquets


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Che flop le spagnole per ora, perde Barcellona perde l'Atletico.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pure sto Alonso bel cesso


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

La telecronaca di Trevisan è un qualcosa di osceno.
Quanto può essere interista costui?
Per chi non guarda la partita può sembrare che il Barcellona stia giocando contro il Real di CR7 e Zidane.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

la più grossa beffa se vincessero col Belzebù ™ turco


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

dai con la remuntada


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Al netto degli infortuni, tolti city e bayern ce la giochiamo con tutti. Vedrete


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dai, via alla remuntada.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Paperoooooooooooooona di Onannnaaa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Gol gol dai dai


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2022)

Finalmente hanno pareggiato


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ops


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dai dai che ora perdono sti sfig...


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

onana stille donnarumma in cerca di farfalle


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Si comincia a ragionare finalmente. 

Grande Onana ahahaha


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

onaignan non ha fatto una bella uscita


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2022)

No vabbè ora glielo tolgono


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Niente si salvano, gaudio a mediaset


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Gol annullato purtroppo cavolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Che sedere questi


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2022)

Annullato per mano di Ansu Fati.


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Che culo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Niente da fare non è serata.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

ahahah ma dai, a un cm involontario e non cambia traiettoria


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

mano evidente


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2022)

Onana era comunque andato a farfalle. Poi se la prendono con la sedia slovena...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Maignan taroccato.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Questo è rosso maledetti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Regge il gol del cuckold...
Odiosi comunque quelli del Barcellona, tiki taka inutile e Xavi frignone.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Niente si salvano, gaudio a mediaset



Un tripudio che neanche alla finale dei mondiali del 2006


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il cornuto da rosso qui...


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il telecronista Trevisan ringrazia Dio per l'esistenza del var, che ha salvato l'Immerd dal pareggio


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma quello era decisamente qualcosa di più colorato rispetto al giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

A parte tutto il farsa quando lo prende un allenatore serio? A breve ci metteranno Messi


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

inter schiacciata, serve goal catalano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Non so chi stia facendo piu schifo in questa partita


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

il cc del farsa è davvero leggero.....


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Bisogna ammettere che i difensori interisti hanno disattivato Lewandoski.
Sono tornati ad essere la grande difesa che portò lo scudetto.


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

che farsa...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

quel tappo del laureato pensa di essere uno pericoloso?


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Sky Sport è Inter Channel?
Mamma mia


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

serve il bomber polacco


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2022)

I me(r)dia sono veramente inverecondi. Sto guardando la partita su Me(r)diaset e credo che Inter Channel sia più dignitoso. Chissà Scai...


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

l'ex capitano del milan


----------



## UDG (4 Ottobre 2022)

Questa è una bella iniezione di fiducia per L'inter


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

finalmente uno valido a calcio.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andata mi sa, fanno davvero pena, fase offensiva da calcio contro il muro.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> I me(r)dia sono veramente inverecondi. Sto guardando la partita su Me(r)diaset e credo che Inter Channel sia più dignitoso. Chissà Scai...


Sky è uguale. Inguardabile


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione Calhanoglu esce dal campo e si batte la mano sul cuore/scudetto dell'Inter.
Ahahahhahahah


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Qualcuno dica al Barca che sta perdendo


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

fuori il turco, dentro Kessie
vai Frank


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ora che lo ha visto uscire dal campo, la moglie del turco può finalmente rivestirsi e farsi una doccia, in tempo per quando lui tornerà a casa


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

era buona la punizione


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque vada a finire, ma ormai credo le melme vinceranno, Barça veramente poca roba. E Lewandowski ha fatto un casino per andare da queste baldracche bah.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

Inter club della pace, c'è scritto su uno striscione.
In effetti mi stavo assopendo tanto bene, in parecchie occasioni.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

zona cesarini, ci sta un goal subito per il contrappasso


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

era rigore ???


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

il barcellona sempre di cross contro una squadra il cui unico punto di forza sono le palle alte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

voglio kessie su rigore


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Rigore


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

vittoria meritata. il farsa sa fare solo possesso palla.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

è rigore netto !!!


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vatti a fidare degli spagnoli


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

netto ajahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dai che danno rigore su.


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Rigore netto


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nettissimo non fate scherzi bestie.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

Rigore palese.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

COSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

ma quanto ci mettono scusate? è netto il tocco di mani.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma hanno un cubo incredibile questo


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

stiamo impazziti ???

non hanno la telecamera come a torino ???


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

No da è rigore netto...CHE FARSA


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahah, ma questo era rigore, che ladri.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma come è possibile


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ladrata storica


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco. Impossibile non dare un rigore del genere.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

Dalla terza inquadratura che han fatto vedere a Mediaset, da davanti, è abbastanza palese il tocco di mano.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

what?????


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Classica partita in cui il gol non arriverebbe neanche giocando per altri 390 minuti


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

si vede che non conta più niente il barcelona se succede una follia del genere


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Non è chiaro errore... un po' come Dest su Kvara giusto?! Ah no


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahahhahahaha ma come ha fatto a non dargli rigore?!??!?!


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

hanno annullato un goal per un fallo di mano involontario e non danno rigore qui, doppia rapina


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque l'Inter non ha toccato una palla il secondo tempo. Si difendono in 11. Assurdo


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ma come si fa a non dare sto rigore......


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

Trevisani con la stessa credibilità di topolino


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

limone confermato dunque, bene cosi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona la juve d'europa, derubato è una cosa storica


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il Farsa non ha fatto un tiro in porta in tutto il secondo tempo


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

si vede chiaramente che la toglie dal colpo di testa di Fati 
se il corpo è passato come avrebbe dovuto prenderla se non di mano ???
chi sta al VAR ?
un minus habens ?


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> si vede chiaramente che la toglie dal colpo di testa di Fati
> se il corpo è passato come avrebbe dovuto prenderla se non di mano ???
> chi sta al VAR ?
> un minus habens ?


sky "evidentemente l'ha colpita di testa Fati"


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ladrata d'altri tempi non ci sono parole.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Ottobre 2022)

Sky vergognosa. Non si può vedere una partita in questo modo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> sky "evidentemente l'ha colpita di testa Fati"


E poi "eeeeh ma non li devi insultare"

Si meritano insulti 24/7


----------



## Igniorante (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ditemi che Trevisani è quantomeno iscritto ad un Inter club, solo così può spiegarsi una telecronaca del genere


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Kessie tutt'altra energia e lo tiene in panca


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

non vi preoccupate, al camp nou verranno trapanati e finiranno terzi


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Ottobre 2022)

Questo arbitro ha passato una bella notte in albergo prima con gli emissari dell'Inda e poi un festino con escort varie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Ottobre 2022)

"La personalità di Onana che esce dai pali".
Vado in bagno a dimostrare la mia personalità.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Un marcio pazzesco 'sta partita, vomitevole.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Come si fa a non fischiare il rigore per fallo di mano di dumris? 

Comunque sia Barcellona ridicolo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2022)

Per Trevisani inter campione delle 7 galassie. Quindi via, in filodiffusione per tutta Milano


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

un pareggio era piu giusto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

cambia niente usciranno con 9 punti. ma così è vergognoso vincere.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2022)

sicuramente noi domani sera avremo il loro stesso culo, no? 
comunque quando gli gira così sono davvero ingiocabili


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2022)

La cosa negativa di questa vittoria? Si è salteranno all'ennesima potenza


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Almeno godo per il Farça, squadra odiosa. Sucate!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Ottobre 2022)

98 minuti di catenaccio italico. Però alla fine contano i 3 punti


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

meglio così non viene in mente di cambiare tecnico e mettere uno che vince titoli veramente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Almeno godo per il Farça, squadra odiosa. Sucate!



esatto, nemmeno mi dispiace. Barcellona riesce a farsi odiare più dell Inter a momenti


----------



## Davidoff (4 Ottobre 2022)

Scandaloso il rigore non fischiato su Dumfries, ste robe a noi non capitano mai.


----------



## folletto (4 Ottobre 2022)

Le melme erano tutte sicure che gli avrebbero dato rigore contro, l'arbitro non è nemmeno andato a vederlo.


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2022)

chi passa si deciderà al camp nou.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2022)

Lewandowski non pervenuto.
Kessie cosa lo hanno preso a fare?
Cmnq la sfinter resta forte e Makaku sta riposando in panca.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

comunque questa partita è la dimostrazione che la tecnologia non serve a nulla.


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2022)

Partita assurda, incredibile vedere il Barcellona derubato in europa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Due squadre ridicole. Sia sfinter che barca sono calcio minore.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi è morto il calcio e con esso il VAR.
Il rigore per il Barca è netto e non puoi non darlo con gli strumenti tecnologici. 
È una vergogna.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ma non era rigore?
Il Barca non ha tirato ma ha giocato, come ha fatto a vincere l’Inter non l’ho capito.
0 azioni in 100 minuti.
Mah.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Scandaloso il rigore non fischiato su Dumfries, ste robe a noi non capitano mai.


Ha pure ritratto il braccio ben conscio di averla presa, che farsa.
Poco male comunque, adesso hanno le trasferte a Monaco e il ritorno con questi, finirà malissimo per loro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Meglio che esaltino le melme schifose. 
Così poi le prendono anche dal Monza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il gioco del Barcellona è come segarsi e non venire mai...ridicoli!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il gioco del Barcellona è come segarsi e non venire mai...ridicoli!



Questo Barcellona da noi ne prendeva minimo 3


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

cmq per passare dovrebbero o pareggiare a barcellona o vincere a monaco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> comunque questa partita è la dimostrazione che la tecnologia non serve a nulla.


ma cosa stai dicendo............


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il gioco del Barcellona è come segarsi e non venire mai...ridicoli!


E' come quando a 11 anni calciavi contro il muro, uguale.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo............


sto dicendo che a un occhio che non vuole vedere non bastano 10 telecamere.


----------



## Giofa (4 Ottobre 2022)

Il rigore è solare, il problema è come il gol di udogie, non c'è un immagine chiara, ma basta vedere l'atteggiamento di Dumfries che ritira il braccio per capire che è colpevole.
Comunque l'Inter è ridicola, onana una sciagura ma per fortuna non se ne sono accorti grazie a questa "impresa".
P.s: ma del rosso a Chala ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Il rigore è solare, il problema è come il gol di udogie, non c'è un immagine chiara, ma basta vedere l'atteggiamento di Dumfries che ritira il braccio per capire che è colpevole.
> Comunque l'Inter è ridicola, onana una sciagura ma per fortuna non se ne sono accorti grazie a questa "impresa".
> P.s: ma del rosso a Chala ne vogliamo parlare?


Il problema è che questa vittoria li gasa, anche se ottenuta in maniera scandalosa


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Il rigore è solare, il problema è come il gol di udogie, non c'è un immagine chiara, ma basta vedere l'atteggiamento di Dumfries che ritira il braccio per capire che è colpevole.
> Comunque l'Inter è ridicola, onana una sciagura ma per fortuna non se ne sono accorti grazie a questa "impresa".
> P.s: ma del rosso a Chala ne vogliamo parlare?


Ho fatto notare tutto ciò che hai scritto durante la partita.


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vittoria da Inter. Ci voleva... Abbiamo giocato non bene e soffrendo. Ma sono gasatissimo. Onana non ha fatto una parata comunque.

Ah... Ovviamente pensare di passare il turno è da folli ma ci voleva una serata così


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questa vittoria li gasa, anche se ottenuta in maniera scandalosa



Bene che si gasino tanto poi si svegliano e si ritrovano sempre con inzaghi in panchina e mezza squadra di giocatori strafiniti che non potranno sostituire.

Handanovic
Dzeko
Devri 
Gagliardini
Correa
Mikitarian 
Darmian
Acerbi
Dambrosio

Senza contare che skriniar e in scadenza quest'anno mentre bastoni e chalanoglu l'anno prossimo... lukaku voglio vedere se il chelsea glielo ridà gratis.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Vittoria da Inter. Ci voleva... Abbiamo giocato non bene e soffrendo. Ma sono gasatissimo. Onana non ha fatto una parata comunque.
> 
> Ah... Ovviamente pensare di passare il turno è da folli ma ci voleva una serata così


Vittoria da Inter veramente, un tiro in porta a caso e difesa ad oltranza in stile Cremonese a San Siro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Vittoria da Inter. Ci voleva... Abbiamo giocato non bene e soffrendo. Ma sono gasatissimo. Onana non ha fatto una parata comunque.
> 
> Ah... Ovviamente pensare di passare il turno è da folli ma ci voleva una serata così


Lo passate sicuro il turno, al contrario nostro che faremo la solita figura da cenerentoli in CL


----------



## Giofa (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Vittoria da Inter. Ci voleva... Abbiamo giocato non bene e soffrendo. Ma sono gasatissimo. Onana non ha fatto una parata comunque.
> 
> Ah... Ovviamente pensare di passare il turno è da folli ma ci voleva una serata così


Dici vittoria da Inter con orgoglio. Tu conosci bene questo forum, se il Milan avesse vinto così qui si sarebbe scatenato il putiferio.
Contenti voi contenti tutti. Onana ha fatto una papera clamorosa, var o non var.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Oggi è morto il calcio e con esso il VAR.
> Il rigore per il Barca è netto e non puoi non darlo con gli strumenti tecnologici.
> È una vergogna.



Non dimenticare che l’Inter è come la RB in F1.


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Dici vittoria da Inter con orgoglio. Tu conosci bene questo forum, se il Milan avesse vinto così qui si sarebbe scatenato il putiferio.
> Contenti voi contenti tutti. Onana ha fatto una papera clamorosa, var o non var.


ma non credo proprio. bisogna anche calcolare che il barcellona a parte la crisi degli ultimi anni sta tornando una top squadra. altra categoria rispetto a noi e l'inter. avessimo vinto cosi sarei rimasto molto soddisfatto. ci metto la firma per un pareggio cosi domani.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il gioco del Barcellona è come segarsi e non venire mai...ridicoli!



Metafora perfetta


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

Auguri agli ingiocabili per ormai la consueta vittoria contro il Barcellona dominando in lungo e in largo.

Un Barcellona costretto a difendersi e meritatamente battuto .
Anche oggi hanno vinto il calcio e lo spettacolo.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Non ho visto nulla, ma sinceramente non mi sorprende il risultato. Il Barcellona è una squadra mezza finita. Ha giovani promettentissimi, per carità, ma a differenza nostra non sono squadra. L'anno scorso non avevano passato il girone ed erano usciti malamente dall'Europa League. 
Per di più hanno Xavi in panchina che viene esaltato (come allenatore) per non so cosa, sembra Pirlo... Bah


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Partita preparata all’italiana in un momento di difficoltà.. Inzaghi ci ha preso stavolta. Xavi decisamente acerbo per certi palcoscenici, con Kessie in campo per me la vincevano.

Fortunati loro in diverse occasioni, se sul goal non sfiorava la palla di mano quello del barca partiva la psicosi portiere stile Radu.. questo Onana sembra zizzo, buono tra i pali ma una cappella a partita la combina.


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Partita abominevole, da una parte i soliti catenacciari, dall'altra il più potente sonnifero calcistico. Partita proprio brutta.


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ma non credo proprio. bisogna anche calcolare che il barcellona a parte la crisi degli ultimi anni sta tornando una top squadra. altra categoria rispetto a noi e l'inter. avessimo vinto cosi sarei rimasto molto soddisfatto. ci metto la firma per un pareggio cosi domani.



Mah sinceramente vincere rinunciando a giocare, non mi sarei goduto per niente una vittoria così. Preferisco prenderle 3 pere ma almeno essere propositivo, attaccare, pressare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ma non credo proprio. bisogna anche calcolare che il barcellona a parte la crisi degli ultimi anni sta tornando una top squadra. altra categoria rispetto a noi e l'inter. avessimo vinto cosi sarei rimasto molto soddisfatto. ci metto la firma per un pareggio cosi domani.



Ma sei serio? Il Milan avrebbe vinto 3 a 0 contro questo Barcellona, sono veramente pochissima e le melme sono ancora meno roba del Barca. Onestamente non riesco a capire come abbiano fatto a vincere. 
Ah già, rubando, come sempre.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Non capisco perché si dia per scontato che l'Inter non passi il turno. Basta pareggiare a Barcellona. Poi mi sembra che stasera si è avuto anche un segnale dall'uefa su chi preferisce che vada fuori


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente vincere rinunciando a giocare, non mi sarei goduto per niente una vittoria così. Preferisco prenderle 3 pere ma almeno essere propositivo, attaccare, pressare.


io al momento porto a casa i risultati in linea generale. in ogni caso noi siamo una squadra diversa. avremmo messo sicuramente leao, diaz, rebic e gli avremmo fatto minimo 3 gol in velocità. l'inter ha ben poco da fare, è una squadra lenta, vecchia ha fatto cio che ha potuto. Sopratutto ha i 3 centrali che sono delle lumache giocandosela finiva 3-6


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Vittoria da Inter. Ci voleva... Abbiamo giocato non bene e soffrendo. Ma sono gasatissimo. Onana non ha fatto una parata comunque.
> 
> Ah... Ovviamente pensare di passare il turno è da folli ma ci voleva una serata così


da inter = con furto?

neanche il loro cesso di portiere ha fatto una parata, ne subito un rigore ne un palo.
non so cosa ti faccia gasare sinceramente! e tranquillo che non sto rosicando.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2022)

Io in 38 anni non ho mai visto il Milan vincere una partita senza fare un’azione.
Anche l’anno che vincemmo 2-0 contro Allegri di azioni ne facemmo circa 2..
Soporifero e compassato finché si vuole il Barca, ma assurda comunque la vittoria degli ingiocabili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si dia per scontato che l'Inter non passi il turno. Basta pareggiare a Barcellona. Poi mi sembra che stasera si è avuto anche un segnale dall'uefa su chi preferisce che vada fuori


il barca avrà inter e bayern in casa, mentre l'inter le avrà fuori entrambe.
il bayern già qualificato potrà fare sconti in trasferta ma non in casa.
80 farsa / 20 inter.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Il Milan avrebbe vinto 3 a 0 contro questo Barcellona, sono veramente pochissima e le melme sono ancora meno roba del Barca. Onestamente non riesco a capire come abbiano fatto a vincere.
> Ah già, rubando, come sempre.



Non hanno rubato. Hanno approfittato del blackout della sala var


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il barca avrà inter e bayern in casa, mentre l'inter le avrà fuori entrambe.
> il bayern già qualificato potrà fare sconti in trasferta ma non in casa.
> 80 farsa / 20 inter.


se pareggiano a barcellona è fatta, hanno due risultati, non sarà facile ma non vedo percentuali così sbilanciate. spero di sbagliare ovviamente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si dia per scontato che l'Inter non passi il turno. Basta pareggiare a Barcellona. Poi mi sembra che stasera si è avuto anche un segnale dall'uefa su chi preferisce che vada fuori


Ma infatti,passano il turno sicuro. Cosa che non farà il Milan perché paga il non mercato e l'inesperienza a certi livelli...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> se pareggiano a barcellona è fatta, hanno due risultati, non sarà facile ma non vedo percentuali così sbilanciate. spero di sbagliare ovviamente



Prima di andare a Barcellona devono far visita al Sassuolo e si vedrà se hanno fatto passi avanti sul serio.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Se ripenso a Milan-Atletico lo scorso anno e lo metto a confronto con l'Inter di stasera... Ma solo noi possiamo essere tanto sfigati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ripenso a Milan-Atletico lo scorso anno e lo metto a confronto con l'Inter di stasera... Ma solo noi possiamo essere tanto sfigati


Esatto, è questo che mi fa impazzire


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima di andare a Barcellona devono far visita al Sassuolo e si vedrà se hanno fatto passi avanti sul serio.


Ho paura che adesso giocheranno sempre col catenaccio anche in campionato (Conte vinse lo scudetto cosi) e col ritorno di Lubamba ho paura


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è questo che mi fa impazzire


Passa avanti. In ogni caso per come la vedo io è meglio perdere con onore che vincere rubando,


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ho paura che adesso giocheranno sempre col catenaccio anche in campionato (Conte vinse lo scudetto cosi) e col ritorno di Lubamba ho paura



Paura di cosa? A me preoccupano solo i nostri infortuni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Passa avanti. In ogni caso per come la vedo io è meglio perdere con onore che vincere rubando,


Ma le regole dovrebbero essere uguali per tutti. E poi sto Var?? Più passa il tempo e più non serve a un cavolo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma le regole dovrebbero essere uguali per tutti. E poi sto Var?? Più passa il tempo e più non serve a un cavolo.



Il VAR è uno strumento gestito da persone più o meno preparate e in certi casi palesemente disoneste.


----------



## Baba (5 Ottobre 2022)

L’Inter ha dimostrato che se si chiude nella propria metà a campo può darsi che non perda contro una buona squadra. Per il resto brutto Barca, possesso palla e stop. Una noia di partita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Per me il Barcellona non avrebbe segnato neanche se stessero ancora giocando, non capisco perchè Lewandowski è voluto andare via da una squadra nettamente più forte per giocare in questa squadra piuttosto modesta, tra Bayern e Barcellona c'è un abisso al momento.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ma alla fine si è capito perchè non hanno dato rigore al barca?

Hanno ridisegnato le regole dell'anatomia o dumfries è talmente brutto da non distinguerne un arto inferiore da uno superiore?
A me era parso rigore già in diretta ...

Partita bruttissima.

L'inter l'ha vinta rinunciando a giocare.
Tre spanne sopra tutti in campo quei due ragazzini in mezzo al campo nel barca.
Tecnicamente illegali, loro si.


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2022)

qualche considerazione: l'inter ha vinto facendo sicuramente una partita attenta che sotto certi aspetti ha ricordato il ritorno del 2010, episodi sicuramente molto fortunati ma per come erano messi grande risultato.

hanno corso come disperati se il Sassuolo da un po di ritmo potrebbe anche stuprarli tra qualche giorno.

il Barcellona ha bei giocatori ma sembra un po' la versione tarocca del barca di guardiola

Se c'era Leao al posto di uno tra Dembele ed Ansu fati la vinceva facile il Barca, Dembele ha puntato 15 volte Di Marco 1 vs 1 e lo ha salta 1 volta, Leao l'avrebbe lascato li almeno 7-8 volte se era in cattiva giornata.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2022)

Il Farsa 90 minuti di tic toc per poi fare sempre cross inutili al centro. Dembele piaga vera


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Barcellona. come una squadra non debba mai tirare in porta


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Barcellona. come una squadra non debba mai tirare in porta


Fosse possibile palleggerebbero pure dietro la porta come si fa ad hockey.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Ottobre 2022)

Barcellona ha giocato meglio e non meritava sicuramente di perdere. L’Inter ha fatto quello che doveva fare ovvero: chiudersi, mettere il pulman e ripartire. Questo fa capire comunque che sono una squadraccia, sopravalutata dai media italiani. Comunque Dembele molto forte, ma Leao è un altra cosa…Leao ha ridicolizzato da solo l’Inter, mentre i fenomeni da baraccone pompati dai media spagnoli non riuscivano a saltare Darmian…sempre più convinto che il Milan sia fortissimo, con un giocatore fenomenale davanti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Barcellona ha giocato meglio e non meritava sicuramente di perdere. L’Inter ha fatto quello che doveva fare ovvero: chiudersi, mettere il pulman e ripartire. Questo fa capire comunque che sono una squadraccia, sopravalutata dai media italiani. Comunque Dembele molto forte, ma Leao è un altra cosa…Leao ha ridicolizzato da solo l’Inter, mentre i fenomeni da baraccone pompati dai media spagnoli non riuscivano a saltare Darmian…sempre più convinto che il Milan sia fortissimo, con un giocatore fenomenale davanti.


non dirlo a Cassano. Per lui Leao vale Dembelè o Martial


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fosse possibile palleggerebbero pure dietro la porta come si fa ad hockey.


Assurdo. Calcio privo di emozioni, ho guardato il Barca una volta sola quando allenava Guardiola, mai più mai più.

Non è normale arrivare 50 volte al limite del area è non tirare mai in porta. Anche noi sotto questo punto di vista lasciamo molto a desiderare.

Questa tipologia di gioco ha fatto danni anche nelle serie minori e anche oratori dove non si insegna più il tiro in porta. Una gran porcheria.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non dirlo a Cassano. Per lui Leao vale Dembelè o Martial


Cassano è un altro sopravvalutato che a me non è mai piaciuto. Si crede dio sceso in terra, ma non mi ricordo una partita di champions che Cassano abbia deciso con un suo gol.


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che questa vittoria li gasa, anche se ottenuta in maniera scandalosa


Meglio così, fratello, lascia fare... è bene che si convincano che tutti i loro problemi siano spariti di botto: Chala ha già il pallone d'oro in cassaforte, Limone grande condottiero e stratega, Onana novello Jascin, hanno battuto il Barcellona più forte di sempre. Lasciali vivere nel loro mondo dei sogni, fagli credere che finora è stata soltanto sfiga, che i 13 gol che hanno preso in 8 partite erano tutti "evitabili" o "distrazioni" perchè lo ha detto il piangina che li allena, lasciali fare... Dispiace al momento perchè ovviamente quando i nati male vincono non è mai un bel giorno per il calcio, ma nel periodo medio-lungo questa "impresona" potrebbe rivelarsi un'arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## Nomaduk (5 Ottobre 2022)

Se a sassuolo torna handanovic ci sarà da ridere...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se a sassuolo torna handanovic ci sarà da ridere...


Non è che banana sia tutto questo fenomeno....


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Ottobre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Meglio così, fratello, lascia fare... è bene che si convincano che tutti i loro problemi siano spariti di botto: Chala ha già il pallone d'oro in cassaforte, Limone grande condottiero e stratega, Onana novello Jascin, hanno battuto il Barcellona più forte di sempre. Lasciali vivere nel loro mondo dei sogni, fagli credere che finora è stata soltanto sfiga, che i 13 gol che hanno preso in 8 partite erano tutti "evitabili" o "distrazioni" perchè lo ha detto il piangina che li allena, lasciali fare... Dispiace al momento perchè ovviamente quando i nati male vincono non è mai un bel giorno per il calcio, ma nel periodo medio-lungo questa "impresona" potrebbe rivelarsi un'arma a doppio taglio.


E un antidolorifico che alla lunga non gli aiuta. Certo buon per loro che sono riusciti a vincere, ma se andiamo a vedere come hanno vinto…si hanno difeso bene e hanno pressato nulla da dire, ma il gioco…non hanno idee, hanno capito che per vincere devono giocatore così, beneficiando soprattutto da errori arbitrali gravi come il gol annullato( che ci sta) e il mano di Dumfries( nettissimo); come ogni anno d’altronde…senza furti non vincono nulla, a partire dal triplete farlocco, allo scudetto dello scorso anno dove hanno beneficiato di errori gravi quasi tutto il campionato è neanche così hanno vinto


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che banana sia tutto questo fenomeno....



Un portiere che esce e manna dal cielo per i difensori, anche a rischio di sbagliare, e questo esce come il nostro.


----------

